Ask HN: Any recommendation for affordable SEO expert for a bootstrapped startup - nisthana
======
theworklodgeh
I believe my company is really well priced. Our pricing is industry average
but we put in way more work than what the industry average is for the price.
We start at $1670 per month and that includes weekly content marketing.
[https://www.21strenaissance.com/](https://www.21strenaissance.com/)

------
markogrady
I have pointed a number of people to use a udemy course
[https://www.udemy.com/seo-roadmap/](https://www.udemy.com/seo-roadmap/)

The fundamentals are easy to learn.

It depends if you have time to learn it though.

------
1ba9115454
The state of the art at the moment is building a blog on your site with juicy,
link-able content targeted at you market.

You can have that for free.

------
pryelluw
How much is affordable?

